

CSS Animated 3D Greeting Card - rolandojones
http://markroland.com/portfolio/css-greeting-card
My wife has crafted beautiful handmade Christmas cards for the last 2 years. We would love to send them to all of our family and friends, but the supplies are expensive and they require a lot of time to make. I've seen nice animations of greeting cards on sites like punchbowl.com, but they are usually done in Flash, and we all know the problems with Flash, right? So I set out to make my own CSS-animated version.
======
DavidBradbury
I'm curious why Firefox isn't supported. I don't see anything that was done
that Firefox wouldn't be able to do. Very cool demo though and something I
will have to consider for future holidays!

~~~
rolandojones
I'm glad you liked it. I didn't support for Firefox for the sake of simplicity
and because I wanted to get the demo out as a starting point.

